
Cloudflare WARP+ VPN and others aren't hiding your real IP, test your VPN here - PatrolX
https://svpn.com/
======
robertcope
WARP has never claimed to hide your IP. In fact, they literally explained that
it didn't in their announcement: [https://blog.cloudflare.com/announcing-warp-
plus/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/announcing-warp-plus/)

"WARP is not designed to allow you to access geo-restricted content when
you’re traveling. It will not hide your IP address from the websites you
visit. If you’re looking for that kind of high-security protection then a
traditional VPN or a service like Tor are likely better choices for you."

~~~
PatrolX
The general understanding of a consumer VPN is that it hides your real IP
address, and provides privacy.

The CloudFlare WARP+ app even says "Your Internet is private" on the splash
page when WARP+ is enabled which is false, and misleading.

CloudFlare do not make this clear enough in their app, they should state
clearly that your real IP is exposed on the splash screen.

------
JPLeRouzic
Amusing: This Web site uses Cloudflare:

Cloudflare Ray ID: nnnnnnnnnnn • Your IP: nn.nn.nn.169 • Performance &
security by Cloudflare

~~~
PatrolX
Why wouldn't it?

CloudFlare is good at protecting websites.

They just need to be more transparent in the WARP+ app itself, and make it
clear your real IP is exposed on the splash screen maybe.

